# Yum Yum Yellow ProFisha 575



## oZmoT (Apr 11, 2014)

Its long, it's yellow, and i love it!


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

May you have many good times together 
I'm a big fan of yellow.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Muzfox said:


> Going for some hairtail at Akuna Bay? Love the yak, looks great, love that fishing spot too, was a favourite many a winter


The time is close.


----------



## Salty Dog (Sep 18, 2005)

Nice one Ozmo.


----------

